# Who made this light?



## toasterburn (Nov 4, 2011)

Maybe a year or two ago, I saw a light that someone on the forums was building. I think he gutted photon rex's and built custom cases to house the electronics. Very flat, metal boxes with a carbon fiber back (I could be getting some of the details wrong).

Anyone know who made these or any information about them?


----------



## the_guy_with_no_name (Nov 4, 2011)

toasterburn said:


> Maybe a year or two ago, I saw a light that someone on the forums was building. I think he gutted photon rex's and built custom cases to house the electronics. Very flat, metal boxes with a carbon fiber back (I could be getting some of the details wrong).
> 
> Anyone know who made these or any information about them?



Are you talking about the chimera perhaps?

tgwnn


----------



## toasterburn (Nov 4, 2011)

That's it! Thanks.


----------



## the_guy_with_no_name (Nov 4, 2011)

toasterburn said:


> That's it! Thanks.



Most welcome :thumbsup:


----------

